# [SOLVED] cant access local disk c



## shaivavr (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello Tech Support Forum!
I have this problem of accessing local disk c, whenever i try to open it i get the message 'C:\ is not accessible Access is denied'. I am using hp windows 7 home premium 64 bit
This problem started when i wanted to deny access to a certain folder in Local Disk C after finishing the process, still access was not denied . I logged off next time when i started system i clicked c drive access was denied
when i click on properties and security a message comes , you must be an administrative user with permission to view this object's security properties when i click continue same problem

cant open access control editor, access is denied please help


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: cant access local disk c*

While in the properties, security, click advanced\owner, Click change permissions\change to your account

Tick the box that says Replace all child object permissions with inherited then click OK.

This will take a while and should fix the problem, let us know


----------



## shaivavr (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: cant access local disk c*

Sir as u told i did but in advance\owner message comes you can take or assign ownership of this object if you have the required permission or privileges. below when i click edit message comes can"t openaccess control editor access is denied 
i also checked details
path c:\windows\diagnostics\network
error 0x80070005
source engine
user Hp-Hp\Hp
context restricted
rest all drives r showing


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: cant access local disk c*

Hi -

Boot into Recovery using your Windows DVD or the HDD recovery partition and select "Windows System Restore" - choose a restore point prior to the permission changes.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## shaivavr (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: cant access local disk c*

not able to do anything all i get is acces denied


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: cant access local disk c*

Windows System Restore failed from recovery?


----------



## shaivavr (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: cant access local disk c*

Thank you all for your support . My system is restored from windows dvd the system recovery faild . Thanks for all your support.Goodday


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Glad to hear you have solved this with fresh OS install.

Thanks for posting back -- much appreciated.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

